# I just bought a s14 for $7500 good price?



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

i just bought a 1997 s14 for $7500 , car is in pretty good condition and it has 82K miles. all stock. Was that a good price? i want to start doing some basic stuff about it. where and wat should i start?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

NewToCar said:


> i just bought a 1997 s14 for $7500 , car is in pretty good condition and it has 82K miles. all stock. Was that a good price? i want to start doing some basic stuff about it. where and wat should i start?


That's kind of expensive. Was that from a dealer? If it was, that's a rip off. What color is it? Is it an SE with 16" Chrome wheels? Automatic?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

NewToCar said:


> i want to start doing some basic stuff about it. where and wat should i start?


Basic stuff that my friend started with on his 95 240sx SE S14 were an Injen intake and an Apexi catback exhaust. all totaled about 800 dollars with labor to install. He got new tires after he bought it as well. The car had about 90k miles and was bought for $5600. 

But the first thing I would suggest for basic stuff is tune up stuff, like brakes, oil leaks?, new tires, air filter, oil change, spark plugs, just to make sure everything runs good before you add your cd player, subwoofers, "show" parts, and performance. 

From a ricer point of view...Get a body KIT, all JDM with the Aero spoiler. Lower it with 2" drop, forget the new shocks. Buy an aftermarket muffler to make aggressive noise. Get 2 10'' subwoofers with a sony deck. Start drifting with it!! :hal:


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

my brothers 95 240sx was only 5 grand with 76k. auto and great shape, base model, all stock. my 93 was only 4000, mint condition, second owner, 82k, SE Coupe


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

even it is SE model still a rip off? i live in Maui and i check newspaper everyday and i see most of them sell for $8,000 and they're over 100Kmil.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

NewToCar said:


> even it is SE model still a rip off? i live in Maui and i check newspaper everyday and i see most of them sell for $8,000 and they're over 100Kmil.


Okay, okay. Maybe it also depends on the area of residence...


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

a clean 5 spd, se 97 with most options will go for that price all the time especially in maui, good choice, welcome to the group.


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks. im sure i will need a lot of help from all of you.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Basic stuff that my friend started with on his 95 240sx SE S14 were an Injen intake and an Apexi catback exhaust. all totaled about 800 dollars with labor to install. He got new tires after he bought it as well. The car had about 90k miles and was bought for $5600.
> 
> But the first thing I would suggest for basic stuff is tune up stuff, like brakes, oil leaks?, new tires, air filter, oil change, spark plugs, just to make sure everything runs good before you add your cd player, subwoofers, "show" parts, and performance.
> 
> From a ricer point of view...Get a body KIT, all JDM with the Aero spoiler. Lower it with 2" drop, forget the new shocks. Buy an aftermarket muffler to make aggressive noise. Get 2 10'' subwoofers with a sony deck. Start drifting with it!! :hal:


Oh my god.......I dont know wether to laugh at you or call you a moron, so ill do both. Sony decks are shit, just because they look pretty doesnt mean they are good. They suck ass and you need to learn more about car audio before you start telling people what to get. Why should he get two 10" subs? You sohuld get subs that are based around your listening preferences. Last but not least, just because its a 240sx doesnt mean its some almight drifitng god. If it was going to be used for drifting you are telling him the exact wrong things to do. Cheap lowering springs with stock shocks is not a good idea at all in my opinion. Plus if its going to be a drifting car why would he want to add the weight of subs? Most people strip race cars, not throw heavy subs in them. Stop being a ricer, exhuast isnt all about the noise its about getting more performance out of your car. You are a disgrace to NF and I point and laugh at you.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

^ you suck at teh interweb!

j/k i am pretty sure the last part of the above post was with sarcasm.
My .02 on the subject, intakes are a waste of money buy a K&N drop in filter and pull the stock intake tubes, exhaust is a good idea, and so are suspension mods especially coilovers. Doing something right the first time is always a better choice. Tires are often overlooked as something that can greatly improve the handling capabilities of your car, research around a bit and you'll hve plenty of info on the way to go.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> ^ you suck at teh interweb!
> 
> j/k i am pretty sure the last part of the above post was with sarcasm.
> My .02 on the subject, intakes are a waste of money buy a K&N drop in filter and pull the stock intake tubes, exhaust is a good idea, and so are suspension mods especially coilovers. Doing something right the first time is always a better choice. Tires are often overlooked as something that can greatly improve the handling capabilities of your car, research around a bit and you'll hve plenty of info on the way to go.


"You are a disgrace to NF and I point and laugh at you."

Yes this part was just a joke so dont anybody get thier panties in a wad.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> "You are a disgrace to NF and I point and laugh at you."
> 
> Yes this part was just a joke so dont anybody get thier panties in a wad.


I'm sorry, you didn't seem to get that I was just joking around...Didn't you notice how I suggested all those "bad" set ups? Because I said it was from a ricer's point of view.


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

actuallly im not going to make it a race or drift car atm. im still in the low budge. i had search around and i have decided to put on the tein suspension ( full set ) and a 18" rims with polish lip. also an exhaust. then enjoy it until i can afford any other parts. but anyway thanks for everybody with the commons


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

thats not a bad price from where i'm at in the midwest. I ended up paying 2500 for a beat to piss 5 speed coupe. It was only one of 2 for sale in the midwest that i could find with a 5 speed.

paint is terriable, needs water pump, the guy messed up all the stereo wiring, and the driver side door didn't have a motor or tracks in it. 

oh yeah and the suspension is blown beyond beleif. 

But its my second car so its getting all ripped apart this winter and getting a sr20det power plant and Tein coilovers :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> You are a disgrace to NF and I point and laugh at you.



If you have nothing good to say, don't say anything at all. This isn't OT, so be aware of your attitude and the kind of posts you make in the technical sections. Giving you a fair warning.


----------



## loser (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey, I'm new here, and I just bought a 95 240 for $6k. 92 miles, new brakes, new tires, new tension rods and some other little things were fixed as well before I bought it. Unfortunately it's an automatic, but I bought it from my uncle and they're pretty hard to find for a good price here in Dallas. This is the car I've wanted for a good year or two, so I'm so happy I went ahead and went with it. I'm pretty new to cars and the like, so I dont really know all that much. I've done some research and I'm getting there. This seems like a better place than club240. 

Maybe this wasn't the right place for my intro, but it seemed reasonable as you were talking about car prices and the like.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

sounds high but you bought it from family so at lerast you know the maintence history


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> sounds high but you bought it from family so at lerast you know the maintence history


Thats a very good price for only 92 miles! :cheers:


----------



## loser (Dec 8, 2005)

haha, my bad. 92k miles.


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

www.kbb.com


----------



## s14srpilot (Aug 2, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> That's kind of expensive. Was that from a dealer? If it was, that's a rip off. What color is it? Is it an SE with 16" Chrome wheels? Automatic?


Yeah right. Just try to find one just like that for that price. Here's a hint: Don't hold your breath...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

s14srpilot said:


> Yeah right. Just try to find one just like that for that price. Here's a hint: Don't hold your breath...


Actually, my friend got one in Stockton for 5500. Its an automatic champagne gold 95 240sx se with spoiler, fog lights, front lip, chrome rims, and sunroof. It had 94k miles. So I would expect 7500 to be for a 98 at least...


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

*my 95 240sx*

I just bought my 95 240SX for $1,700 although it has 167k miles it has a brand new engine and no rust anywhere its in almost perfect shape!!


----------



## hkenso (May 28, 2005)

NewToCar said:


> actuallly im not going to make it a race or drift car atm. im still in the low budge. i had search around and i have decided to put on the tein suspension ( full set ) and a 18" rims with polish lip. also an exhaust. then enjoy it until i can afford any other parts. but anyway thanks for everybody with the commons



i have the tein HE, and it's rough as crap even i tuned it to almost the softest (since i don't drift or race everyday). 18" rims, really gotta consider the cost of tires in long run....

as for what i've heard from my friends who also drive 240s about exhausts, if u'r running stock KA, u might wanna consider about the 2.5" pipe instead of the 3" pipe, so that u won't lose ur back pressure.... cause a frd of mine replaced his stock pipe w/ the apexi n1 3" pipe, he said that the car was even slower than using the stock pipe. do some research about different brands to c which is good for ur car & setup....


----------

